# Sacramento (midtown): viable after-work rides?



## mwnovak (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all. I mostly ride mountain bikes (and frequent the mtbr.com forums), but I have a question for the folks here. 

Some changes with my job may land me in midtown Sacramento for a while, and I'm not sure that I'll have many (any?) viable options for after-work trail rides. So I'm wondering what folks recommend for weekday road rides? I know about the American River Bike Trail--which is a nice resource--but I'm wondering what else is available? I'm basically looking for good 1-2hr rides that don't involve heavy traffic or gads of stoplights. I don't mind driving 15-20min (accounting for traffic) to a start point, if that improves the equation.

Any suggestions or feedback?

--MW


----------



## folsom_cyclist (Jun 24, 2004)

mwnovak said:


> Hi all. I mostly ride mountain bikes (and frequent the mtbr.com forums), but I have a question for the folks here.
> 
> Some changes with my job may land me in midtown Sacramento for a while, and I'm not sure that I'll have many (any?) viable options for after-work trail rides. So I'm wondering what folks recommend for weekday road rides? I know about the American River Bike Trail--which is a nice resource--but I'm wondering what else is available? I'm basically looking for good 1-2hr rides that don't involve heavy traffic or gads of stoplights. I don't mind driving 15-20min (accounting for traffic) to a start point, if that improves the equation.
> 
> ...



If you're in midtown you can jump on the trail near the Blue Diamond plant... my group usually meets around 5pm just past the Watt Ave bridge mon Tues and Thurs.. Medium to fast pace with VERY experienced riders no monkey business...


----------



## mwnovak (Feb 10, 2006)

folsom_cyclist said:


> If you're in midtown you can jump on the trail near the Blue Diamond plant... my group usually meets around 5pm just past the Watt Ave bridge mon Tues and Thurs.. Medium to fast pace with VERY experienced riders no monkey business...


Haha... hey, thanks for digging this up and dropping a line back to me. :thumbsup: I got several responses over at MTBR--for both road and trail rides--but no bites here. I appreciate the info.

Unfortunately, I'm a definitely -not- an experience road rider, least of all in fast groups. Almost all my road miles up to this point have been either commuter (17mi one-way) or errand miles. If I start joining group rides, I'll probably hook up with a beginner group through one of the local shops. 

Regardless, thanks again, as I really appreciate you response. 

--MW


----------

